

Keith Alexander Interview: Obama makes almost the same decisions as Bush - PythonicAlpha
http://www.afr.com/p/technology/interview_transcript_former_head_51yP0Cu1AQGUCs7WAC9ZVN

======
ezl
Brutal re-titling.

In one small part, former NSA head says they make almost the same decisions
regarding issues of how to defend our nation.

 _Gen. Alexander: Obviously they come from different parties, they view things
differently, but when it comes to the security of the nation and making those
decisions about how to protect our nation, what we need to do to defend it,
they are, ironically, very close to the same point. You would get almost the
same decision from both of them on key questions about how to defend our
nation from terrorists and other threats._

Not the same as "Obama makes almost the same decisions as Bush".

And it only takes a few different decisions to be meaningfully different.

------
parasubvert
This title is rather misleading as it refers to one question in a lengthy NSA
interview.

I'm curious if you can find any presidential hopeful, save Rand Paul, that
would act much differently. National security politics in the US pretty much
accepts Bush-era policies as the new normal, as much as that may suck.

------
sp332
I always thought the "defund NSA" movement was bonkers. I realize this is from
the other extreme of the spectrum but it's nice to hear from both sides.

